# Keep Ants From Getting Into Cages



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

So I saw this product and it reminded me of some threads I saw a while ago about ants getting into cages people keep outside or inside and ants somehow climb up.
I think they solved it with water dishes on the legs of the cage, but if anyone is having this problem it looks like reptile keepers have already found the solution. Slippery feet:

http://www.petproductnews.com/product-finder/detail-slippery-feet.aspx

I would just use it on the bottom legs of cage stands if you have a cage stand outside. If you sprayed it on cage bars... well it's slippery and it could injure your 'tiel then when their feet slide off. 
I saw a youtube video on it, the little bugs just fall right off.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great! I had a problem with ants in my aviary. They would climb the cage bars are go into the food bowls, I am afraid of insects so this was a problem. I am happy to say that I got rid of all the ants in my aviary by using ant bait gel. They take it home to their nests and they all feed on it until they die. I use it on the aviary floor. It's toxic but my birds never go on the floor so it's okay. I don't need to use it now because they don't come anymore. I don't recommend that product for bird cages since the birds use the floor.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I have that in my house. We have horrible carpenter ants that can get in sometimes despite how many times we reline the windows and doors with everything. Using chalk and scraping the tops of orange rinds around the outside of the house has helped too. The ants seem to realize that the bait will kill them now so it's much harder to get them to eat it! They're smart... already had to replace a window twice and they're starting on destroying that same one again. 

So I'm thinking of getting this and getting them off my windows!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Chalk doesn't work? Never seen it not work before, though you have to be rigorous in re-applying it.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Chalk works really well, just not around May-June when the ants love to eat the window. There's a lot of rain during those months that just washes it away. Even Raid doesn't help much then because no way am I spraying it inside the house, outside it's kind of washed away too it seems. 

I was thinking of using the baits that can be used outdoors, but don't want to risk killing wild birds that like to sit by the windows.

So if this is waterproof I would love it!


----------

